# John Fogerty CDN Tour



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

September 8 - Mile One Centre - St John’s, NFLD
September 10 - Halifax Metro Centre – Halifax, NS
September 11 - Moncton Coliseum Complex – Moncton, NB
September 13 – John Labatt Centre – London, ON
September 14 – Sony Centre – Toronto, ON
September 15 – General Motors Centre – Oshawa, ON
September 17 – Sudbury Arena – Sudbury, ON
September 18 – Essar Centre – Sault Ste. Marie, ON
September 20 - MTS Centre – Winnipeg, MB
September 21 - Brandt Centre – Regina, SK
September 22 - Rexall Centre – Edmonton, AB
September 24 - EnCana Centre - Dawson Creek, BC
September 25 - CN Centre - Prince George, BC
September 27 - Prospera Centre – Kelowna, BC
September 28 - Abbotsford Sports and Entertainment Centre – Abbotsford, BC
September 29 - Save-On Foods Memorial Centre – Victoria, BC

Live Nation is thrilled to announce that legendary rocker, John Fogerty, has confirmed a series of live shows across Canada this September. Wrote a Song for Everyone: John Fogerty Performs Live! The Albums of Creedence Clearwater Revival will see Fogerty performing classic albums ‘COSMO’S FACTORY’ and ‘BAYOU COUNTRY’ on alternate nights across the Country. In addition, Fogerty will perform a bonus set comprising classic songs from the extraordinary Creedence Clearwater Revival days to his solo canon of hits.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Holy man, he's actually coming to Sudbury? Yay for us!

I'll be checking this one out.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A co-worker took a lot of pictures at Fogerty's last or 2nd last show in Ottawa. Trust me, this guy goes through guitars like Lady Gaga goes through outfits; a regular guitar fashion show...all night long.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

fretboard said:


> September 8 - Mile One Centre - St John’s, NFLD
> September 10 - Halifax Metro Centre – Halifax, NS
> September 11 - Moncton Coliseum Complex – Moncton, NB
> September 13 – John Labatt Centre – London, ON
> ...


Cosmo's Factory and Bayou Country on alternate nights?

I'd Love to see him do Cosmo's Factory.

Are they announcing which albums are being performed in which cities?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I can't help you with that, Milkman.

If you're a Facebook dude, then maybe they'll post something about it on there? I dunno what else to tell you (except I now appreciate when Steely Dan did revolving albums at shows, they were announced at the same time the shows went on sale so you knew what to expect and which nights were the ones you really had to get tickets for...) 

Might try for Saturday night in Oshawa myself. Everyone I know that has seen Fogerty in concert says he's awesome so if tickets aren't too much, maybe I'll roll the dice... For now I'm going on the assumption that if he plays Bayou all the way through, then he's only playing the "hits" off Cosmo that night and then only playing the "hits" off Bayou on nights he does all of Cosmo. Got no inside track info on it though.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

wow that's awesome, I have been on a CCR kick lately too...thanks for the headsup!!

I might try to make Oshawa as well as TO


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Hmm... Little more than $135 seems to be the top price for Toronto.

$69.50 + fees for Oshawa (Saturday night as well)...


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Little taste of what Fogerty is playing these days with the "whole album" thing goin' on...


John Fogerty 
23rd Annual Byron Bay Bluesfest 
Tyagarah, NSW 
Australia 

7 April 2012 

01 Intro 
02 Ramble Tamble 
03 Ramble Tamble (cont.) 
04 Before You Accuse Me 
05 Travelin' Band 
06 Ooby Dooby*
07 Lookin' Out My Back Door 
08 Run Through The Jungle 
09 Up Around The Bend 
10 My Baby Left Me 
11 Who'll Stop The Rain 
12 I Heard It Through The Grapevine 
13 Long As I Can See The Light 
14 Centerfield 
15 Born On The Bayou 
16 Hot Rod Heart 
17 Lodi 
18 Midnight Special 
19 Gunslinger 
20 Keep On Chooglin' 
21 Have You Ever Seen The Rain? 
22 Pretty Woman 
23 Down On The Corner 
24 The Old Man Down The Road 
25 Bad Moon Rising 
26 Fortunate Son 
27 Encore Break 
28 Rockin' All over the World 
29 Proud Mary


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Thats a long tour. Similar to the "Canadian lady died trying to climb Everest" thread, I'd be looking for insurance in case he doesn't make it through the whole thing.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Seen John a couples years ago at K-rock in Kingston, did a great show , very active and changes guitar alot, still has the voice,If he has the same drummer , he is one heck of a drummer, i hear in Toronto he will be playing Cosmo`s Factory.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I do believe the drummer is Kenny Aronoff. A quick search of this guy's credits and you'll know that your assessment of him is corroborated by a LOT of folks with very good taste.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thats him, i remember as a very hard hitter... John and Kenny ruled the show.

[video=youtube;VH3o6bCvrKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VH3o6bCvrKI[/video]


----------

